# Egypt Expat Pulse



## MarcShap (Dec 16, 2014)

How do you feel the expatriate experience is these days in Cairo? 

I've been offered to be added to a bid for a project based in Cairo, and I have a report from someone who formerly lived in Cairo after a recent short-term trip. She reacted to the change from many years ago and security presence and to NGOs closing up with perhaps fewer expats around, but she doesn't know how daily life is for the community so I wanted to take the pulse and see how the expat community is doing now from those living there. I have potential opportunities elsewhere, so it's not Cairo or nothing.

Your insights would be much appreciated. Shukran!


----------

